# 2016 f250 plowing dash lights and radio turns off



## tchnlgykd (Dec 28, 2010)

I just traded my 2011 f150 ecoboost in for a 2016 f250 lariat because of this problem. I would plow and stuff would turn off inside the cab making it very annoying to plow with. I bought a v8 gas snow plow prep single heavy duty alternator Superduty to replace this with a boss v plow. I am having more problems with stuff turning off than I did in my f150. Are there any solutions to fixing this problem I'm told it's a spike with the alternator when I move the plow... If I bought a diesel would it handle this better than a gas truck? Is there anything I can do to fix this issue thanks any help would be appreciated also any experiences ! Thanks


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

tchnlgykd;2116547 said:


> I just traded my 2011 f150 ecoboost in for a 2016 f250 lariat because of this problem. I would plow and stuff would turn off inside the cab making it very annoying to plow with. I bought a v8 gas snow plow prep single heavy duty alternator Superduty to replace this with a boss v plow. I am having more problems with stuff turning off than I did in my f150. Are there any solutions to fixing this problem I'm told it's a spike with the alternator when I move the plow... If I bought a diesel would it handle this better than a gas truck? Is there anything I can do to fix this issue thanks any help would be appreciated also any experiences ! Thanks


Run all the electrical devices you can. Another tip i picked up here is to pick up the plow with the truck idling. It's a spike when you leave up on the controller that does it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do a search, you're not the only one.

Nice to know Ford still hast fixed the problem.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;2116557 said:


> Do a search, you're not the only one.
> 
> Nice to know Ford still hast fixed the problem.


I don't see where they've even acknowledged they have a problem.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

DD has put out a few TSB's about the GM and Ford flash out. It's harmless and happens periodically. GM has some half ass fix that runs a 3rd plug to plow or something like that.

Do search


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

tchnlgykd;2116547 said:


> I just traded my 2011 f150 ecoboost in for a 2016 f250 lariat because of this problem. I would plow and stuff would turn off inside the cab making it very annoying to plow with. I bought a v8 gas snow plow prep single heavy duty alternator Superduty to replace this with a boss v plow. I am having more problems with stuff turning off than I did in my f150. Are there any solutions to fixing this problem I'm told it's a spike with the alternator when I move the plow... If I bought a diesel would it handle this better than a gas truck? Is there anything I can do to fix this issue thanks any help would be appreciated also any experiences ! Thanks


On my 4th 6.7, all with plow package, some with dual alts, they all have done it. It has to do with the BCM.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

1olddogtwo;2116606 said:


> DD has put out a few TSB's about the GM and Ford flash out. It's harmless and happens periodically. GM has some half ass fix that runs a 3rd plug to plow or something like that.
> 
> Do search


Half ass. Hahaha. I was looking for an accurate description. If Ford doesn't come out with something better than that I'll leave it as is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tawilson;2116605 said:


> I don't see where they've even acknowledged they have a problem.


Ford never has problems..........just ask them. The 6.0s were problem free.


----------



## tchnlgykd (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried searching but I think Im doing something wrong.. Not very computer savvy were there any fixes for this people have tried to help? Or is there another category I can read through ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=161166&page=5


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=164117


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2116557 said:


> Do a search, you're not the only one.
> 
> Nice to know Ford still hast fixed the problem.


It's so intermittent it's hard to track... If I try to show someone, most of the time I can't replicate the problem... I have one 2015 that does it and one that doesn't...


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

30 below here today and it's much worse. Usually I can avoid it by timing my lifts. Now even moving the wings can cause it. As someone has mentioned, probably a better battery would help.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

tawilson;2117254 said:


> 30 below here today and it's much worse. Usually I can avoid it by timing my lifts. Now even moving the wings can cause it. As someone has mentioned, probably a better battery would help.


I've read that bigger or 2nd battery is not a fix because it's sensing a spike in current shutting it off, not a drop in current...


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

cbservicesllc;2117332 said:


> I've read that bigger or 2nd battery is not a fix because it's sensing a spike in current shutting it off, not a drop in current...


Given what is causing the problem - current spikes - maybe a little out of the box thinking would be in order here. I'm no sound system installation pro, but let's just say I've played with a few with my son. When the kids want a really thumping bass, each loud bass note causes the same thing - a big current spike. Those spikes raise hell with the car's charging system. (Not to mention anybody over 40's blood pressure.)

So how do they handle it?* They add big capacitors that discharge only when a spike hits *and charge back up during Frank Sinatra tunes. I wonder if ...


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Too Stroked;2117340 said:


> Given what is causing the problem - current spikes - maybe a little out of the box thinking would be in order here. I'm no sound system installation pro, but let's just say I've played with a few with my son. When the kids want a really thumping bass, each loud bass note causes the same thing - a big current spike. Those spikes raise hell with the car's charging system. (Not to mention anybody over 40's blood pressure.)
> 
> So how do they handle it?* They add big capacitors that discharge only when a spike hits *and charge back up during Frank Sinatra tunes. I wonder if ...


Exactly. I've suggested a surge protector but that sounds better.


----------



## 2005STX (Jan 7, 2014)

My 05 did it and my old mans 11 f250 gas does it. I never really cared though cause the truck keeps doing its job witch to me is the most important part. Don't have any problems with my 08 powerstroke or 15 powerstroke. Trade it in for a diesel.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

Too Stroked;2117340 said:


> Given what is causing the problem - current spikes - maybe a little out of the box thinking would be in order here. I'm no sound system installation pro, but let's just say I've played with a few with my son. When the kids want a really thumping bass, each loud bass note causes the same thing - a big current spike. Those spikes raise hell with the car's charging system. (Not to mention anybody over 40's blood pressure.)
> 
> So how do they handle it?* They add big capacitors that discharge only when a spike hits *and charge back up during Frank Sinatra tunes. I wonder if ...


Hmmmmmm....


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Your alternator is too small, the battery cannot store enough power. A cap does not create power, it stores it when it is able to and rapidly discharges. What you need to do is called a BIG 3 first and foremost. Upgrade all power and ground wires from the alternator to the battery, battery to chassis ground. The more efficient you can make the transfer of current, the less the issues you will have. The alternator runs the whole show in the truck, not the battery. At idle or below a set rpm, the alternator is not producing current or a very small amount of current, that is when the battery throws in what it can. A much larger alternator with a lower theshold for current production may be what you need. NOT A REMANUFACTURED HIGHER WINDING ALTERNATOR as all that does it make more heat in the same size casing. Find a purpose built alternator. Add to the factory wiring, do not replace it, the idea is to get more current paths, not less. All grounds need to be upgraded, chassis to engine block, battery to chassis, add a alternator to battery negative and a alternator to battery positive. A second battery will be helpful but only if there is enough current available to charge it, otherwise it too becomes a strain on the tiny factory alternator.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp?tid=49445

This is a link to a thread I made over 10 years ago, it should provide you lots of information.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

forbidden;2117785 said:


> Your alternator is too small, the battery cannot store enough power. A cap does not create power, it stores it when it is able to and rapidly discharges. What you need to do is called a BIG 3 first and foremost. Upgrade all power and ground wires from the alternator to the battery, battery to chassis ground. The more efficient you can make the transfer of current, the less the issues you will have. The alternator runs the whole show in the truck, not the battery. At idle or below a set rpm, the alternator is not producing current or a very small amount of current, that is when the battery throws in what it can. A much larger alternator with a lower theshold for current production may be what you need. NOT A REMANUFACTURED HIGHER WINDING ALTERNATOR as all that does it make more heat in the same size casing. Find a purpose built alternator. Add to the factory wiring, do not replace it, the idea is to get more current paths, not less. All grounds need to be upgraded, chassis to engine block, battery to chassis, add a alternator to battery negative and a alternator to battery positive. A second battery will be helpful but only if there is enough current available to charge it, otherwise it too becomes a strain on the tiny factory alternator.


You didn't read any of the other threads, did you?


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Nopers, been away for awhile. Guessing I missed something.


----------



## ChristianF250 (Dec 12, 2019)

I have this same problem on my 2017 F250 Gas. Very intermittent but still occurs. I did have one occurrence where the battery light came on and the truck seemed to lose all power. I shut off the truck and restarted it and the problem was gone. All plow wiring has been checked and deemed proper. When the truck is off, the battery tests at 12.5. Any ideas?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ChristianF250 said:


> I have this same problem on my 2017 F250 Gas. Very intermittent but still occurs. I did have one occurrence where the battery light came on and the truck seemed to lose all power. I shut off the truck and restarted it and the problem was gone. All plow wiring has been checked and deemed proper. When the truck is off, the battery tests at 12.5. Any ideas?


----------



## ChristianF250 (Dec 12, 2019)

What do you do when the dealer tells you they can't do anything because they don't see anything wrong? Obviously there isn't anything wrong if the plow isn't on! and they said i'd have to bring it in when it happens. By the time i drive 30-40 minutes with the plow on it probably won't do it anymore or I'd waste too much time from plowing. WTF!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

ChristianF250 said:


> What do you do when the dealer tells you they can't do anything because they don't see anything wrong? Obviously there isn't anything wrong if the plow isn't on! and they said i'd have to bring it in when it happens. By the time i drive 30-40 minutes with the plow on it probably won't do it anymore or I'd waste too much time from plowing. WTF!


if possible, take a video of the dash lights with your phone the next time it happens and provide that to the dealer


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

The BCM flash didn't go well for me. They had a hard time with it. Took most of a day and didn't help anyways.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

tawilson said:


> The BCM flash didn't go well for me. They had a hard time with it. Took most of a day and didn't help anyways.


Did you ask them to turn the Battery Monitoring system off?


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you ask them to turn the Battery Monitoring system off?


No I just showed them the bulletin and let them do their thing.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

tawilson said:


> No I just showed them the bulletin and let them do their thing.


well if you ever go back, try that, or do it yourself


----------

